# Building a Tank?



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Being to poor to buy a large tank w/ stand and accessories, I have thought about building one. I found some info on the internet about building a 120 gal tank, however the plans still remain somewhat vague. I am making do right now with a 20 gal tank for one 3" red but looking to go to a bigger tank for 5-10 reds. Any info appreciated!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

go look under tutorials, I have a post about it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

as long as you can get thick glass it should be fine and as long as your just a little handy. I would do it if I where you. just put silione on the edge of the glass where they get butted together and in the 4 corners, clamp together and let set.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> as long as you can get thick glass it should be fine and as long as your just a little handy. I would do it if I where you. just put silione on the edge of the glass where they get butted together and in the 4 corners, clamp together and let set.


 claming lightly and less pressure on the side the better,
Its a good idea, but not some thing to be taken lightly,
Me ive built a lot of things, be fur warned its not a easy task, and can cuase a lot of damage to your house or office when and if it gives way.


----------



## maggot (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys for the info. I have enough experience in the wood shop to feel confident I can make one. However, I also know that it is the little things that screw you over, such as not using the right type of silicon. Thanks Nathan for the info on your website.


----------

